# was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?



## claas (21. April 2011)

*was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

was bringt ein gehäuselüfter und wenn, welchen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Ein gehäuselüfter sorgt dafür, dass immer Frischluft im Gehäuse ist und sich keine warme Luft anstaut!
Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse?
Normalerweise müssten einer vorne (Frischluft rein), einer hinten(warme Luft raus) reichen!


----------



## Less_Is_More (21. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*



> und wenn, welchen?



kommt ganz auf deine anforderungen an. es gibt lüfter für den silentbetrieb, daher sehr leise, lüfter mit hohem luftdurchsatz, daher bessere kühlung, oder auch ein gutes mittel aus beiden. natürlich auch in den verschiedensten farben (leds) für bspweise moddingzwecke. achte auf die lüftergröße! standard sind 120mm


----------



## claas (21. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

ich hatte an das Geh LC-Power Midi-Pro922B Puritas gedacht!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Ok hinten kann man einen Scythe Sliostream 800 Rpm reinmachen, aber mit 80er Lüftern kenne ich mich nicht aus!
Vielleicht Silent wings Pure?


----------



## claas (21. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

oder ein anderes gehäuse, aber 4 usb anschlüsse vorne!!!
soll ich mal die liste schicken,mit den sachen, die ich reinbasteln wollte?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Wie wäre das hier?
Sharkoon T9 Economy schwarz | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
oder mit USB 3.0:
Sharkoon T9 Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## claas (21. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

wenn das economy!!!


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Je nach dem, was für Hardware Du hast, reicht sogar ein Lüfter 120mm hinten im Gehäuse - der Druckunterschied saugt die Luft schon von allein rein. Wenn es dann irgendwie im Gehäuse zu warm werden sollte, und/oder CPU+Graka trotz sauberem Lüfter recht warm werden, kann man ja immer noch schauen.

Und ruhig 2-3€ mehr ausgeben für einen Lüfter, der auch recht leise ist. Hinten hörst Du den eh nicht so sehr, da würd ich was mit 1000-1200u/min nehmen - achte darauf, wieviel m³ pro Stunde der befördern kann. Gute Lüfter schaffen zB mit nur 600u/min = leise teils mehr als billige mit 2000u/min = laut.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*



claas schrieb:


> wenn das economy!!!


INs Economy muss man noch zwei LÜfter reinsetzen, im Value sind schon drei drin!
Da könnte man z.B. die hier reinsetzen:
Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
oder
Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Also. Ich stand letztens auch mal wieder vor der Wahl. Neues Gehäuse + Lüfter. Ich habe dann zu den Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm - blue gegriffen. Ich denke du willst, so wie ich es hier lese in den Silence Bereich, daher werden die dann nicht in Frage kommen. Aber selbst diese Enermax hörst du kaum. Daher wirst du denk ich die Silence von Enermax nicht hören. Ich finde die Marke gut.

Warum ich das schreibe? 

Eventuell hilft es dir bei Fragen wegen der Qualität / Verarbeitung oder auch wie der Hersteller so ist. 

Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut. Die Antivibrationsgummis zum befestigen sind sehr cool und auch einfach dran zu machen. Zudem sind sie sehr leise, da der Lüfter nicht gegen das Gehäuse klappert. 
Bei mir ist das einzige Problem gewesen, dass kein 4 Pol Adapter dabei war, dass ich es ans NT hätte anschließen können. Aber das ist ja nicht schlimm. Laufen jetzt aber übers MB und das reicht auch. Läuft halt. 

Alles in allem ein sehr guter und zuverlässiger Lüfter, der auch bei höherer Drehzahl sehr leise ist. Wie das jetzt mit OC Hardware aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## claas (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

wenn wollte ich bei dem economy einen hinten und einen vorne einbauen. was sind eigentlich gute firmen von gehäuselüftern?


----------



## SaKuL (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Da gibt es viele:
Noiseblocker (auf die vertraue ich)
Enermax
Skythe
Silverstone
Fractal Design
Be Quiet

Schlussendlich entscheidet die Optik und der die Preis/Leistung


----------



## claas (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

ich nehme höstwarscheinlich den Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm ( 2 mal, für vorne und hinten. müsste doch eigentlich in das Sharkoon T9 Economy schwarz reinpassen? ), den Westfale_09 empfohlen hat!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Klar kann man die verbauen, nur sehen würde man nix davon. Ich habe zb in meinem 2. Rechner die Xilence drin -> klick die sind auch nicht heraus zu hören


----------



## facehugger (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Hmmm auch wenn`s zu spät kommt, meine Empfehlung wäre dieses Gehäuse:

Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und diese Lüfter gewesen:

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Erstmal danke @ class. Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte. Bei mir ist halt zum einen der Vorteil, dass du einen ansehnlichen Effekt hast. Du kannst verschiedene LED Modis wählen, ob du das brauchst sei dir überlassen. 

Der Lüfter ist wie schon gesagt recht leise, also meiner ist mehr als die Hälfte aufgedreht und man nimmt ihn nur leise war. Könnte sogar mein CPU Kühler sein 

Wenn du die LÜfter an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen willst, musst du gucken ob das überhaupt geht. Ich warte bis heute auf eine Antwort von Caseking zu dem Thema. Das du bei der Lüftersteuerung dann nicht mehr den Modus ändern kannst, sollte dir dann klar sein. Ich denke dann werden alle LEDS an sein. Aber wie genau das dann geht weiß ich nicht. Ich habe sie wie gesagt über das MB angeschlossen. 

So sind die Lüfter aber top. Meine Temperatur im Gehäuse ist um ca. 5 °C runter gegangen (bei Graka und CPU weil ich das ausgemessen habe).
Also für mich hat es sich gelohnt.


----------



## claas (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

hier sind mal meine bauteile,die rein sollen:
intel core i7 2600k
EKL Alpenföhn „Nordwand“ rev.B
  gigabyte ga-p67a-ud3-br
gtx 560 ti von gigabyte
Kingston HyperX*DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W[/FONT]
und natürlich 2 Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm lüfter
 aber nochmal zur lüfersteuerung. die lüfter drehen sich, aber du kanst nicht die farben einstellen.
aber das ist mir ja egal, hauptsache siedrehen sich!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Richtig du entscheidést dich beim Kuaf schon für die mögliche Farbe, nachher gibt es höchstens noch Lichteffekte.


----------



## claas (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

welchen würdes du nehmen, deinen oder den  Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ???


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. April 2011)

*AW: was bringt ein gehäuselüfter?*

Also ich weiß nich genau von wo bis wo der rpm Bereich bei deinem Vorschlag geht. Wenn der bis 900 rpm geht hm, dann würd ich lieber den Klick
nehmen.

Da ist der Bereich von 800-2000 rpm super gewählt. Klar hört man das dann bei 2000 rpm aber naja das kann man ja nich erwarten, dass es leise ist bei Vollauslastung. Ich würde da eher zu meinem Vorschlag greifen. Die tuns ich zwar beide nich viel. Nur ist der rpm Bereich bei deinem Vorschlag nicht so gut (wie es aussieht). Mit dem Apollish Vegas haste dann noch Spielraum nach oben, falls mal irgendwas ist. Und der Preisunterschied bringt einen glaub ich auch nich um 

Bei der Farbenwahl musst du selbst entscheiden  Das war auch das schwerste für mich. Aber bei mir hat sich dann Blau durchgesetzt, weil meine Razer (welche das zeitliche gesegnet hat) die G11 mein Monitor und alles einfach Blau ist.  Musst mal ins Umfeld schauen. Ich bin nämlich gerade auch am überlegen, ob ich mir später noch nen blauen LED Lüfter holen soll oder mal probieren mit Giftgrün


----------

